# Why we cook our eggs before feeding.



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

Eggs have recently been approved for irradiation by the US Food and Drug Administration but are not yet available.

You should avoid uncooked eggs, the egg cleaning process is poor at best. Salmonella is found in the intestinal tracts of reptiles, birds, animals, insects and humans. It is found on the outside of the egg shell before the egg is washed or it may be found inside the egg if the hen was infected by Salmonella.

It is always best to cook the eggs before feeding them to your animal. Salmonella is best distroyed by heat, so cooking is the best way to insure that there is no Salmonella being past on to your pet.
I hope this better helps you to understand why we cook our eggs prior to feeding.


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

Raw eggs can also destroy biotin in reptiles, an important vitamin.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

This is also a great point, I agree, it is found to destroy biotin in reptiles in many studies. Raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin, this enzyme decreases the absorption of biotin and can lead to skin problems in reptiles.


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 7, 2008)

I soft boil my eggs and instead of feeding the cholesterol filled yoke inside i put in some vitamin rich fruits.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 7, 2008)

so we should never use raw eggs in our ground turkey meal filler even if it gets frozen?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 7, 2008)

No, freezing will not kill Salmonella, it has even been known to be contracted from ice cream. You can soft boil them for three minutes, this way they are still mostly runny.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 7, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> No, freezing will not kill Salmonella, it has even been known to be contracted from ice cream. You can soft boil them for three minutes, this way they are still mostly runny.



That's my weapon of choice. Soft boiled and mixed with zophobas.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 7, 2008)

good to know :wink:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 7, 2008)

oh, thanks alot, my tegu loves eggs and he was on raw eggs before, so....thanks alot


----------



## Mike (Jan 7, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > No, freezing will not kill Salmonella, it has even been known to be contracted from ice cream. You can soft boil them for three minutes, this way they are still mostly runny.
> ...



Mine love that as well.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Eggs have recently been approved for irradiation by the US Food and Drug Administration but are not yet available.
> 
> You should avoid uncooked eggs, the egg cleaning process is poor at best. Salmonella is found in the intestinal tracts of reptiles, birds, animals, insects and humans. It is found on the outside of the egg shell before the egg is washed or it may be found inside the egg if the hen was infected by Salmonella.
> 
> ...



I think you would be surprised that only a small portion of eggs actually contain the salmonella virus. Actually its a .003% chance of getting salmonella. In other words, thats 1 out of 30,000 eggs. Another example is for a normal persons lifestyle, out of 42 years of their life, they may get salmonella only one time (once out of 42 years of living isnt bad). And another note, that if you do feed raw egg and it happens to have the salmonella, if the animal is healthy, it'll maybe be sick for 1-2 days and only have the symptoms of running stool, not eating, and some nasal discharge.

Benefits from feeding raw egg is the proteins in which the eggs contain in raw form. When you boil an egg, it changes its molecular structure which creates health issue if you eat to many cooked eggs.

But if you choose to feed raw egg, make sure to get eggs that the hens were fed natural grains. In other words, if you buy eggs at Wal-Mart, dont feed them raw.


----------



## monty_python (Nov 6, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Eggs have recently been approved for irradiation by the US Food and Drug Administration but are not yet available.
> ...



salmonalla is not a virus, it is a pothogenic bacteria


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

monty_python said:


> RehabRalphy said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...



lol thanks  but hopefully you got my point.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 6, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> This is also a great point, I agree, it is found to destroy biotin in reptiles in many studies. Raw eggs contain an enzyme called avidin, this enzyme decreases the absorption of biotin and can lead to skin problems in reptiles.



Avidin is located in the egg white, biotin is located in the yolk. Both of the together evens things out.

But all in all, soft boiled is the way to go 8)


----------



## dpjm (Nov 24, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> Avidin is located in the egg white, biotin is located in the yolk. Both of the together evens things out.



I used to think this as well, but unfortunately its not true. I did some research and found that there is not even close to enough biotin in the egg yolk to "even out" the amount of avidin in the raw egg white. In fact it would take over 200000 egg yolks worth of biotin to "even out" the amount of avidin in one egg white. Avidin has a great affinity for biotin and one molecule of avidin can bind up to four molecules of biotin.

I know this sounds a bit ridiculous, so I'll link the article I was reading.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2005/02/09/raw-eggs.aspx

Needless to say, I will not be giving Ripper any more egg whites. He loves the raw yolks though, so I separate the whites, cook them, and pour the raw yolks over top. He was all over it. Funny, that's the same way I prefer my eggs.

As for salmonella, I would venture to guess that there is a much higher risk of salmonella poisoning from raw turkey and mice than from eggs. I think someone else before me said that a really low percentage of eggs are infected, especially if you buy quality eggs.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 21, 2009)

Well since i'v had my tegu i have always hard boiled the eggs first like we are told to do so here, after reading this post i tryed a raw egg today and found that my tegu was happier then a tornado in a trailer park to get to slurp on raw eggs. I only offer boiled eggs about once a week, so i think one raw egg or two a month wont hurt anything. (AS A TREAT)!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's a real good read bro. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://thetegu.com/postlite7440-egg.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://thetegu.com/postlite7440-egg.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## John_E_Dove (Feb 21, 2009)

That is an interesting thread. Something I took away from it in relation to this thread is that if you raised you own free range poultry it would probably be acceptable to use raw eggs from time to time.
Is this correct or did I miss something?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 21, 2009)

even with free range it would still be the same, as long as theres raw egg whites you still have that issue. Its ok to give the raw egg yoke though.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW Lou thats a long thread, I read most of it and it does make sence, But i still dont see how 1 or 2 raw eggs a month would create a problem. i could see if raw eggs were a staple or a regular feeding habbit.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah I still people give raw egg with no problems. It just a risk you take. Glad everyone enjoyed it tho.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 9, 2009)

and soft boiled has an easier clean up


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 9, 2009)

I also mix raw egg in my GU meatloaf once or twice they love it. GU drug ummm eggs lol


----------

